# Bionic APK list



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Here is a list of all of the APK's I've removed (moved to sdcard_ext in case I need to reinstall) and have tried to remove. I know there are a few threads on this already, but I wanted to start a thread that I could keep updated, and maybe give a little insight into what some non-obvious apks do. I have some more research to do, but my main goal is to eventually be able to list what each APK does and whether it can be removed or not.

-----APK's removed with no problems

-AdService
-android-syncservice-app (VZW Backup assistant)
-ArcVideoEditorLite
-BackupAssistanceClient
-Blockbuster (I use Netflix)
-blur_email
-blur_facebook	(authenticator/integrated blur social networking)
-blur_flickr	(authenticator/integrated blur social networking)
-blur_lastfm	(authenticator/integrated blur social networking)
-blur_linkedin	(authenticator/integrated blur social networking)
-blur_myspace	(authenticator/integrated blur social networking)
-blur_orkut	(authenticator/integrated blur social networking)
-blur_photobucket	(authenticator/integrated blur social networking)
-blur_picasa	(authenticator/integrated blur social networking)
-blur_skyrocket	(authenticator/integrated blur social networking)
-blur_twitter	(authenticator/integrated blur social networking)
-blur_youtube
-Blur_Email (I forward my hotmail to my gmail account for push notification)
-BlurSNMessagingEngine (blur social networking)
-BlurTasks	(app/widget)
-BlurUpdater
-BookmarksWidget
-BooksPhone	(Google Books)
-BuaContactAdapter	(VZW Backup assistant)
-CitrixReceiver
-CityID
-ClockWidget
-com.moitv.client.nfl2010	(NFL app)
-DLNA
-DlnaSystemService
-FileManager	(I use Root Explorer to view/edit files)
-FMRadioService
-ForestWallpaper	(live wallpaper)
-Fota (over the air updates)
-FriendFeed	(blur social networking)
-gotomeeting
-GuidedTours
-HelpCenter
-IMPresence
-IndexingService
-InPocketService (turns off the display when phone in pocket...never worked right for me)
-Kindle	(amazon kindle)
-LiveWallpapers
-LiveWallpapersPicker
-MagicSmokeWallpapers
-MessagesWidget
-Messaging
-MOTOPRINT	(Wireless printing)
-MSExchangeService (Necessary for Microsoft exchange servers)
-Music	(I use Google Music app)
-MyVerizon
-NewBayVault	(VCAST Media app)
-NewsWidget (I use aosp geniewidget)
-oma1motService	(Motorola background updates)
-OMADownload	(Motorola background updates)
-OMAProvisioning	(Motorola background updates)
-OnlineAlbum
-phoneportal (Necessary for webtop use)
-photoeditor
-PortalApp (Necessary for webtop use)
-Preloaded (Vzw #s preloaded in contacts)
-Protips (homescreen android tips widget)
-Quickoffice
-QuickSms (used to send a text after call ignored)
-RichLocationVzw
-slackerradio (I use Pandora radio)
-SmartCarDock (Car dock app)
-SocialMessaging (blur social networking)
-SocialShare (blur social networking)
-StatusWidget (blur social networking)
-StickyNoteWidget (I use colornote widget)
-SuggestionsProvider (unsure, but never noticed anything different)
-SuggestionsRuleCheckerCore (unsure, but never noticed anything different)
-SuggestionsServiceScheduler (unsure, but never noticed anything different)
-Swype (I use swype beta)
-ToggleWidgets (I have DroidJunks notification powerbar mod)
-UniversalInbox
-Upgrader
-VCAST_Tones
-VCASTMusic
-VCASTVideo
-VideoSurf
-VisualizationWallpapers
-VSuiteApp (Speak Commands)
-Vvm	(VZW Visual voicemail)
-VzwDeviceSetup
-vzw_vnav_DRIOIDBIONIC_rel_PROD_signed (VZW Navigator)
-VZWIM
-WeatherWidget (I use the aosp geniewidget)
-WebtopSession (Necessary for webtop use)
-WorldClockWidget

-----APK's I have removed with no problems, but I like the app, so I reinstalled
-BlurGallery (I've heard the you can't view gallery from the camera)

-----APK's I tried to remove with unsatisfactory results (created no force closes, just some minor bugs)

-Conversations (handcentSMS notifications and popups seem to lag when this is frozen)
-BlurEmailEngine (prevented me from creating new events in calendar)

-----NEVER REMOVE ANYTHING YAHOO!!! (causes problems with contacts)

edit: added a few more to the list and added more descriptions


----------



## shadowdude777 (Sep 22, 2011)

brkshr said:


> -----NEVER REMOVE ANYTHING YAHOO!!! (causes problems with contacts)


Learned this the hard way. It took me a whole day to figure out what was causing it. What kind of BS is that? I don't want anything from that mediocre company on my phone. This is a Google phone, not a Yahoo phone.


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

I deleted yahoo on my Bionic and am unable to access my contacts. Please help ASAP!


----------



## NinjaTivo (Oct 24, 2011)

Another contacts issue is ICS Google+

Installing the ICS version of Google+ on a non-ICS phone causes contacts to force close.

I have no idea how or why this happens...it just does.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

updated


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

brkshr said:


> updated


Were these all actually uninstalled or just frozen via an app like TB


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thx for this list.. I did some more spring cleaning on my bionic...


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Bobster22388 said:


> Were these all actually uninstalled or just frozen via an app like TB


I cut/paste them to the sdcard in case I have to reinstall them.

Sorry for the late response, I moved onto the RAZR and now the Gnex.


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

How do you removed APK's?


----------



## King Howie (Nov 8, 2011)

ericatomars23 said:


> How do you removed APK's?


if you have root, try titanium backup. it will allow you to remove bloatware apps. however, id recommend freezing them with TiBu (they're still there, but you won't have an app drawer cluttered up with the crapware), if you're going to take official OTA updates, all of the bloat must be installed. if you've frozen the apps, TiBu will allow you to unfreeze them, so you can take the updates


----------



## swc2001 (Dec 29, 2011)

Would you mind giving me the block buster app? I sure would appreciate it Bro.


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow!! This is awesime, thank you so much for this list!!!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

swc2001 said:


> Wow!! This is awesime, thank you so much for this list!!!


No problem! Glad someone else can use it. I know I've referenced it myself many times


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

swc2001 said:


> Would you mind giving me the block buster app? I sure would appreciate it Bro.


I checked my phone and I no longer have the app at all.....

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## swc2001 (Dec 29, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I'll have to check for it tomorrow. My gf now has this phone now and she is working late tonight. Someone else may be able to help you, but I'll check back tomorrow night.
> 
> No problem! Glad someone else can use it. I know I've referenced it myself many times


Thanks man. I look forward to it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

.,...........

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## bubbleheadtom (Dec 24, 2011)

I uninstalled the backupassistanceclient.apk from my bionic using TiBu and it will not reinstall. Does anyone have the apk to reinstall? I have seen a couple different threads to get it loaded back but can't find the apk. I cannot get the phone to load the newest update, even rooted updates without this and all bloatware loaded back on.


----------



## Concistency (Nov 2, 2011)

For any of those who need any of the Bionic apps, I went ahead and uploaded a folder I have that contains every app for the Bionic: http://www.mediafire.com/?zd30s53xii56da1


----------



## phoenixus (Jun 29, 2011)

Nevermind. FYI, don't let the market update any of the stock apps if you want to remove them!


----------



## Fyrjammer (Oct 7, 2011)

I use Ghost commander file manager. Allows side by side listings. I have my left side set for internal card and right for external so it's easier to copy/cut/paste files. Thanks for the list.


----------

